# Central Ohio Begginer and Advanced Classes



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

*Knox County Beekeepers Association* is holding it annual Beginner and Advanced Classes.

We have scheduled the* Beginner Class for February 8th*, and the *Advanced Class for March 8th*. Don’t be afraid of the advanced class, it has advantages even for the beginner and is designed to answer question after you get started. Please see the registration form and details on or web site: www.knoxbees.com

For Questions Contact: Jeff Gabric 515-450-1359


----------

